# A stamps and USA to SV connection



## laukaouda (Jun 26, 2002)

Please forgive but I'm lost in the process (before I even start) of getting Lycan's A-stamps. :help:

I'm have the appt to get my 15 month old males hip and elbows done. After I have the digital transformed to film, I know I need to send the x-rays, an original copy of the AKC reg (name on x-ray must match AKC reg) and pedigree with what form to USA. 

And what is this new registry? I know I need SV but why have USA and SV?

Christina


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Call USCA since there is information that must go on the x-rays. They can also explain their requirements far better than most. 

You can not get SV papers on a dog born and bred in the USA and USCA requires their USCA/SV combo registration (You sure that is required?) when you go through them for the 'a' stamp.


----------



## ramgsd (Jun 9, 2007)

Yes, contact UScA @ 314-638-9686. They can tell you all you need to have on the films... You no longer have to register the dog with the USA/SV. The SV will stamp your dogs AKC registration papers with the rating. That's why they want you to send the originals.


----------

